

Ask HN: API devs, what do you use for API documentation? - chourobin

I&#x27;m looking into services like Apiary.io and Swagger.<p>Are there any other similar services out there that you guys would recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
joshmn
I build mine on top of Grape[0] and use Swagger[1] to do a lot of the heavy
lifting (also provides a web-based console); I can convert the generated
Swagger docs to markdown too.

[0] [https://github.com/intridea/grape](https://github.com/intridea/grape) [1]
[https://github.com/tim-vandecasteele/grape-swagger](https://github.com/tim-
vandecasteele/grape-swagger)

------
Avalaxy
I use ASP.NET Web API 2 which has an awesome built-in documentation generator:

[http://www.asp.net/web-api/overview/creating-web-
apis/creati...](http://www.asp.net/web-api/overview/creating-web-
apis/creating-api-help-pages)

[http://weblogs.asp.net/jongalloway//looking-at-asp-net-
mvc-5...](http://weblogs.asp.net/jongalloway//looking-at-asp-net-mvc-5-1-and-
web-api-2-1-part-4-web-api-help-pages-bson-and-global-error-handling)

Thanks to this I have an up-to-date documentation ready at every build. It
comes with nice sample data in both XML and JSON, descriptions of all the
parameters/output including constraints, etc.

------
skram
Also check out [http://apiblueprint.org/](http://apiblueprint.org/) which
seems to be by the folks at Apiary.io

... and this blog post all about API documentation:
[http://codebetter.com/glennblock/2014/02/06/a-discussion-
on-...](http://codebetter.com/glennblock/2014/02/06/a-discussion-on-api-
documentation-and-hypermedia/)

------
Asparagirl
I use Apiary. Very happy with them.

